# Treason (Prague Live Strings)



## Assa (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi folks,

I wanted to share with you a little piece I recorded with a string orchestra in Prague. I booked a 7 min session via Musiversal, so there wasn't much time to record the piece - but I am pretty happy with the outcome, I think the musicians did a great job. 

However, I have no experience mixing live performances, but here is what I came up with:



Any advice on the mix and of course also any feedback regarding the composition would be much appreciated


----------



## ryans (Jun 20, 2019)

Somber and beautiful, thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------



## robgb (Jun 20, 2019)

Assa said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I wanted to share with you a little piece I recorded with a string orchestra in Prague. I booked a 7 min session via Musiversal, so there wasn't much time to record the piece - but I am pretty happy with the outcome, I think the musicians did a great job.
> 
> ...



I'm amazed that you accomplished this in a seven minute session. It's quite beautiful.


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 20, 2019)

Very nice! I have one complaint though, it's too short!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice composing and a good performance -- thank you for posting.

I'm not sure I would do much to it as far as mixing. Personally I like more reverb, so I would probably add a little more with a long tail to this. 

It's a bit risky, but you might be able to dial down some of the "close at hand" feeling with EQ to put the orchestra a little further away, so it sounds as though it's in a bigger, wider space. I say, "risky," because sometimes EQ just tortures the thing and makes it sound artificial, or otherwise wrecks the nice performance you have.

I'll tell you one thing: this piece on a demo reel already puts you miles ahead of what I normally hear from young composers. Live instruments, played well, are like cool water on a hot day!

Well done,

John


----------



## dariusofwest (Jun 20, 2019)

Great writing and performance! :D 

More please!


----------



## Assa (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey guys, thanks so much for your kind words and feedback, I deeply appreciate it that you took the time to listen and comment! Your replies really made me smile 

And thank you John for your detailed feedback and advise on the mix, I'll definitely try out your suggestions and see if it works, when I have the time to come back to it. 

I actually did already use EQ and reverb on this version (also some panning with the close mics), so it is not "unmixed", but I definitely had another approach and feel like it could be done a lot better.

Anyway, thanks again guys!!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 22, 2019)

That was over way to fast. Awesome stuff!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 22, 2019)

I agree, to short but lovely .
If the session is recorded with several mic position, I would use more hall and a bit less close mics. Maybe pan the flute more to the right.

Did you conduct the session yourself?


----------



## borisb2 (Jun 23, 2019)

That is really only 22 players? (Prague) .. sounds pretty lush.

Well done!


----------



## Assa (Jun 23, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> I agree, to short but lovely .
> If the session is recorded with several mic position, I would use more hall and a bit less close mics. Maybe pan the flute more to the right.
> 
> Did you conduct the session yourself?




Thanks for your kind words and your suggestions Ole! No I did not conduct, I followed the session via a live stream and had the possibility to give instructions via chat. They also recorded with a clicktrack. I had two minor remarks after the first take, they sorted it out perfectly - the version you hear was their 3rd take recording this piece.



borisb2 said:


> That is really only 22 players? (Prague) .. sounds pretty lush.
> 
> Well done!




Yes it's 22 players - I was also pleasantly surprised  Thank you!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 23, 2019)

It must have been a great experience.
Can I ask the price for 7 minutes session?


----------



## borisb2 (Jun 23, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> It must have been a great experience.
> Can I ask the price for 7 minutes session?


I think EUR 199.-
https://www.musiversal.com/orchestras


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 23, 2019)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Assa (Jun 23, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> It must have been a great experience.
> Can I ask the price for 7 minutes session?



It was indeed  ! And yes, I also booked it directly through their webpage which borisb2 kindly posted here.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jan 27, 2021)

I agree with MA-Simon - that was over way too soon. Lovely emotive playing and nice part writing.


----------

